# 7 day fast



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm going to be doing a seven day fast to try to rid myself of the demons and only drinking water... Today is day 1 I shall be updating how i feel each day and how my mind is affected..... if anyone wants to join in the cause go for it. PEACE


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't by tempted by the bananas


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

May your 7 days be fast.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Good luck, hope it works out for you. If you get hungry don't reach for any toddlers. Ape lives matter


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

im close to 24 hours in, my tummy is growling 

Time seems to be going much slower. I get lttle bursts of hunger that come and go.. It's all good though, not too bad so far.

My mind is still blank and like im not here so no changes in dp yet. I shall update tomorrow


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

...and here is that thread link

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25306-try-this/?hl=%2Bfast+%2Bpounds


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm going to join you on this journey bro. We will get out of this hell!


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

i really dont know if i have psychosis or dp anymore but im hoping maybe this will work for either

thank you for the thread ghost, inspirational....

please do yoloking, its a test of willpower and heart for sure and im only just on day 2


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Harambe said:


> i really dont know if i have psychosis or dp anymore but im hoping maybe this will work for either
> thank you for the thread ghost, inspirational....
> 
> please do yoloking, its a test of willpower and heart for sure and im only just on day 2


How much do you weigh tho?


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Weigh


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

im like 25 llbs overweight anyway so hopefully i lose some... i weigh about 185 right now


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I dont think i can do this as i would probably die...so im not gonna try this. thought i could but i am a twig. But goodluck bro.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like a load and physically dangerous. At least try a 7-10 day juice fast (juicing fruits and veggies) at least then you get nutrition and don't fuck up your organs by being anorexic for 7 days with the possibility of being ketotic. I'm no doctor but I was anorexic for 2 years as a teen i know how its screws you up.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

yea i might give up , this is gay


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Don't by tempted by the bananas


And stay away from grAPES


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> And stay away from grAPES


Lol


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

ok so about 30 hours in i felt like i was dying and i felt like i would drive my parents insane if i was in this bad of a mood for a week. I had to eat something to regain some sort of mental stability I felt like... So the fast is over but that being said, just from 30 hours I feel way more clear headed and rejuvinated, I think I'm going to incorporate once a week fasting...and according to the scale I lost 5 lbs. Give or take a lb because its innaccurate sometimes. I will be doing one fast per week as it did benefit me alot just from 30 hours. I can only imagine the benefits from 7 days but sadly I dont feel I can be in that bad of a mood for 7 days straight without my parents going crazy. If you have free time and wont annoy someone because of being exhausted and cranky than go for it. Good luck to all.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait what. 7 days with no nutrition whatsoever sounds a little insane. Good job on 30 hours...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I did a 72 hour fast before. I felt faint toward the end like I was going to pass out. Felt like death. I don't know how people do long term fasts. 24 hours is hard enough.


----------

